# Gamekeeper John



## Toddy

Not a review of a slingshot this. it is a review of the vendor.
I bought a PR3 from John this week, I new as soon as I saw it that the design was what I had been looking for. It arrived within a few days and the product was exactly how i thought it would be. Well made and the design is IMO perfect. The problem I have is, I have very large hands and the catapult was a litle uncomfortable to use. Nothing new for me that! So I contacted John and asked him if he minded if I copied it and made it larger. "No problem, just send me some photos". I copied it today making the handle 10mm longer and it now fits perfectly. I sent John the photos (See my avitar). His reply to this astounded me! He said to me "if you send the original PR3 back to me with the enlarged one I'll make you a new one to those dimensions at no extra cost". To say I think that was a most generous offer would be an understatement.
So I would like to take this opportunity to say a big thankyou publically. First class service and a top guy too.


----------



## marcus sr

totally agree hundred per cent mate,hes a good genuine guy


----------



## dannyboy

ive said it a few times hes a top man no mistake him and his father have both sent me stuff over the last 2-3 years.nothing is a problem for them guys..


----------



## Toddy

Truelly a service i thought had long become extict in this world. Very refreshing, and I must say he made my day.


----------



## Jacktrevally

Thumb up!


----------



## gamekeeper john

thanks for the kind words


----------



## Toddy

John they are not kind words, they are the honest truth. My dealings with you have restored my faith, as I thought customer service like yours was a thing of the dim and distant past. I wish you all the best.
Toddy


----------



## gamekeeper john

here she is







PR3 with a extra 10mm on the handle - hope u like it - gamekeeper john


----------



## Toddy

A man sized catapult if ever I saw one, I cant see any difference between that and the one I made








John you da man


----------



## The Lard

A pleasure to do business with always there for advice top bloke 
Not a bad shot either 
( taught him everything he knows ) 
PMSL


----------



## Berkshire bred

he is a great guy and is a great inspiration in my eyes also he is an incredible shot.


----------



## rashid100

awesome guy john.....wonder when his forum will be back..


----------

